
Show HN: An IDE Called Vim, a Book on Using Vim as an IDE - SnakesForDivine
https://leanpub.com/anidecalledvim/
======
johncoltrane
If we forget for a moment that Vim lacks almost everything needed for being an
IDE, the free sample is not very appetizing:

\- the home row post-facto rationalizing of 'hjkl' is unnecessary and
simplistic

\- 'o', 'O', 's', and 'cc' are missing from the insert mode table

\- still in the insert mode table, 'i' and 'I' should be "insert", not
"append"

\- and 'C' changes "to" the end of the line, not "at" the end of the line

\- '%' is not called anything except '%'

\- there is nothing "automatic" in the behavior of '%'

The author should have enlisted a technical editor.

